# World Peace goes crazy



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://www.vaporsnyc.com/2011/12/video-ron-artest-thanks-jesus-for-losing-baby-teeth-early/

w...o...w :whofarted


----------



## Venom110 (Apr 3, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

If he wasnt good at basketball he would be institutionalized. That is not a joke.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

he is having fun, that was a stupid question, and he gave "stupider" answer


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I believe it is technically impossible for MWP to 'go' crazy.


----------



## supersolid (Dec 15, 2011)

There needs to be a Ron Artest GPS voice pack where when you ask how to get to the post office he just starts going off about different kinds of dolphins.


----------

